# Bonsai...



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I have always admired Bonsai trees so this Christmas my eldest daughter gave me a 8 year old Ficus Ratusa ( Fig family?)

Anyone know how best to care for it particularly watering.

Hints welcomed

Thanks Roger


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

Grow beard, become Japanese, attempt to catch fly with chopsticks and the rest will follow...


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

this might help

http://www.bonsaigardener.org/


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

vamos666 said:


> Grow beard, become Japanese, attempt to catch fly with chopsticks and the rest will follow...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

I would PM JohnBaz

He's the Bonsai Man 

Chris


----------



## SuperBrother (Jun 1, 2008)

I have tried to cultivate bonsai a few times with mixed results ranging from poor to abysmal.

My tips:

They don't appreciate too much water

They don't appreciate too little water

The correct amount of watering is a closely guarded secret only passed on to high ranking bonsai practitioners

They like sunlight

They do not like too much sunlight

The hate being moved around

Your entire house must be aligned correctly by a feng shui specialist to ensure the damn thing has the correct energy balance

Mess up in the slightest and you can be assured the damn thing will shrivel and die faster than Tiger Woods' marriage.

I've given up and decided to grow triffids as they are easier to care for h34r:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

My 3 are still doing well after the repotting and root trimming of the last 2 years.

Lots of help sites available on the net but having killed a few myself I would say that watering by amount and frequency is the crusial factor.

Alasdair


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Thanks for the pointers, everyone.

I,m desperatly trying to do the right things for the plant.

Roger


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I tried growing some many years ago, I found I was very good at killing them


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

By the way, really good to see you around again Roger,


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

jasonm said:


> By the way, really good to see you around again Roger,


+1 Defo!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

By the way, really good to see you around again Roger+1 Defo!Thanks Guys,

Jase & Jon.... I'll PM you both as soon as I get chance

Roger


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool, look forward to that. HAGNYE!


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Good luck with it.

Wrong place asking me, even my plastic plants have died.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I have a small one that I try and keep going but it seems to have a mind of it's own and comes and goes in how it looks.

There was a thread a while back on them but I can't find it now, maybe someone with a bit better idea of how the search works would be able to.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

this one?

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=39723


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

pg tips said:


> this one?
> 
> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=39723


 

That's it, I need to figure out the search function sometime, all I got was a load of threads from about 2003


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I just put bonsai in the search box, the thread was about half way down the 1st page


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Yep but you had half an idea what you were doing :lol:

I'm not saying what I searched, after years of Smirnoff abuse I don't think like a normal person


----------

